# Angelfish



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Wayne wants to donate six one and a half year old Angelfish to the club if there is an interest in them. I don't have any more info on them as of yet so if you are interested, respond here and I'm sure Wayne will chime in eventually


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Would be interested if they are angels that do not have a mixed appearance. Unfortunately i live in CT so i'm not sure if it is possible to get them here.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. The angels all have a new home now.

Wayne


----------

